# WUHAN | Mingyue Jianwan Towers | 205m x 2 | 63 fl x 2 | 196m x 2 | 60 fl x 2 | 181m x 2 | 55 fl x 2 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: Powerchina http://www.powerchina.cn/

最高的临江楼栋达到了63层，高达约205米 


小浦说楼丨长江主轴首站，一线滨江地标即将首开！-武汉新房网-房天下












By bnq2003


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more boosting in wuhan


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-03 by mas1back


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

武汉四新夜色 by add on 500px.com


----------

